# porridge



## joaquindondo

Hi all. I'm translating a children's story (Goldilocks) for the Hispanic audience in the USA and I don't know how to translate the word "*porridge*". I'm not looking for a literal translation, of course. I've thought of the words "*potaje*", "*papilla*" and "*polenta*".
Which of these do you think would fit best for a Spanish speaker in the USA? I don't want it to sound Spanish but Latin American. Residents, please, help me! Thank you so much.


----------



## lapachis8

Hi,
Well all depends where your Spanish speaker comes from. For Mexicans in the States, polenta is simply a word from another planet, but not for Argentinians who have made it almost their staple meal due to the Italian influence. 
Avena is the word we use (at least in Mexico for porridge) and it is totally understood that it´s been cooked with either milk or water, sugar or salt.
En la mañana, desayuné avena.
I had porridge this morning.
I really don´t know what the use is in another Latin American countries.
cheers


----------



## Alicky

For that particular story, I'd use "papilla".
My baby cousin watches The Teletubbies, so I'm "forced" to watch it too. And they eat something called "tubbiepapilla". As the translation is for Latin America, my guess is that papilla is a word widely known for latinamericans.


----------



## NightWanderer

you could always play it safe and simply reffer to it as soup.
'sopa', in mexican and venezuelan spanish.


----------



## lapachis8

Alicky said:


> For that particular story, I'd use "papilla".
> My baby cousin watches The Teletubbies, so I'm "forced" to watch it too. And they eat something called "tubbiepapilla". As the translation is for Latin America, my guess is that papilla is a word widely known for latinamericans.


 
For us Latin Americans, "papilla" is baby food either home made or from a jar. As far as I know, please correct me if´I´m wrong, porridge is made of oats, right? Porridge is not baby food, is it?
Many TV programs translated into Spanish are simply abismal and so are their translations, so I would take them with a pinch of salt. That is actually the reason why Spanish is changing so quickly for the wrong reasons.
Controversial por controvertido
Buscando a Forrester por Buscar Forrester o A la búsqueda de Forrester
Para los soldados volver por Para que vuelvan los soldados
I could go on and on. Sorry about the rant.
cheers


----------



## joaquindondo

First, thanks to all of you.
I agree with lapachis8 in that "papilla" is baby food, and porridge is not. In fact, it's what the bears are having for breakfast in the story of Goldilocks that I'm translating. And not only the young bear but also the father and the mother. I remember having read "potaje" in that story when I was a kid but, does everyone understand what potaje means? Thanks again!


----------



## Alicky

lapachis8 said:


> For us Latin Americans, "papilla" is baby food either home made or from a jar. As far as I know, please correct me if´I´m wrong, porridge is made of oats, right? Porridge is not baby food, is it?
> Many TV programs translated into Spanish are simply abismal, so take the with a pinch of salt. That is actually the reason why Spanish is changing so quickly for the wrong reasons.
> Controversial por controvertido
> Buscando a Forrester por Buscar Forrester o A la búsqueda de Forrester
> Para los soldados volver por Para que vuelvan los soldados
> I could go on and on.
> cheers


 
For me papilla isn't for babies. That's why I suggested.
Mmmmm, it seems that The Teletubbies weren't as accurate as I tought . But perhaps I missinterpretated something: isn't porridge something as "Avena Quaker"? Because babies eat that. (Altough if they don't, that would explain a lot of things about my family....   )
Altough I agree with you on something:"Many TV programs translated into Spanish are simply abismal.." But on the other hand it must be difficult to find a term that will fit everywhere.


----------



## lapachis8

Hi,
From Wiki-wiki:
*Porridge* is a simple dish made by boiling oats (normally crushed oats, occasionally oatmeal) or another meal in water, milk or both. Oat and semolina porridge are in many countries the most popular varieties. Some other meals used for porridge include rice, wheat, peasemeal, barley, and cornmeal.

Potaje is mainly peninsular Spanish and it´s mainly a dish based on vegetables (chick peas, beans or lentils and meat or leftovers of meats, chicken, etc.) 

I´m not guessing, you can check it in any dictionary.
cheers


----------



## replicante7

Hola, joaquindondo.

Te sugiero "puré". Sé que se usa. Lo que no sé es si se usa en el público específico que dices. hmmmm...  Seguiremos pensando.


----------



## Kusi

yo sugiero avena
papilla en Peru hace referencia a comida para bebes o para personas con dificultad al masticar


----------



## MatildeSometimes

Yo diria avena tambien.


----------



## Karita d Angel

Yo lo traduciria como 'avena'.
Besides.... can you imagine somebody having 'pure' for breakfast?! I don't know in other countries but in Argentina that would sound really weird!

Good Luck!

Karita d angeL


----------



## loladamore

Is there any particular reason why you aren't looking for a literal translation (_*avena*_)? Are you adapting any other of the traditional elements of the story?


----------



## Rammz

tradicionalmente lo conocemos como el cuento de Ricitos de oro  y porridge en este contexto  significaria  SOPA


----------



## loladamore

¡Entonces me han vendido gato por liebre en las versiones en español que he leído! Acabo de encontrar *este hilo*, el cual sugiere que los tres osos no comían ni avena ni sopa, sino *gachas*. Eso me suena bastante feo - bastante gacho, de hecho.
No me vayan a salir ahora con que se sentaban lo peludos en bancos, no sillas, y que la rubia aquella se quedó dormida en la hamaca del osito...


----------



## Edwin

Hoy en dia creo que, por lo menos en EEUU, nadie usa la palabra  "porridge" excepto en cuentos de hadas. Quizá todavia se usa porridge en UK, no sé.  En todos casos, creo que es la misma cosa que ahora llamamos "oatmeal" o algo muy parecido. Y según WR.com *oatmeal* = *harina de avena*


----------



## JB

¿Qué te parece, *desayunando*, o *comiendo su desayuno. *Y Rocitas de Oro fue al primer plato, lo probó, y se quejó, Ay, este plato sí es demasiado frío, etc. 

Pero de todos modos, son ositos, ¿no? ¿Quién sabe qué diablo comen esos pinches animales? aparte de, a veces, camperos. Creo que tu puedes escojer la opción que más te apetezca, tomando en cuenta siempre que el cuento es para niños, y esta va a ser tu adaptación. 
¿Por qué no comen huevos rancheros con salsa piquante? Y una no pica nada, otro pica demasiado, y el tercero sabe perfecto. (A ahora, hablo completamente en serio. Y puedes poner, Traducido y Adaptado por Joaquindondo de Tal, con la participación especial de un tal jbruceismay y otros foreros dedicados de WordReference.Com
.)


----------



## Edwin

> She then saw three bowls of porridge, small, medium and large. The first one was too hot, the second too cold but *the third one was just right*!



Siempre me he preguntado ¿como se dice "the third one was *just right*" en español?  La frase "it was just right" es muy bien conocida en inglés como puedes decir si la googleas.    Pero que yo sepa no hay equivalente en castellano.


----------



## JB

Edwin said:


> Siempre me he preguntado ¿como se dice "the third one was *just right*" en español? .


 
¿ Tal vez, *perfectísimo ?  ¿ Como Dios manda'   *A ver que dicen los latinos.


----------



## M.mac

> Quizá todavia se usa porridge en UK, no sé.


 
Creo que sí. Al menos acá se dice *porridge*. A mi, me gusta la idea de usar "sopa"... it works with "too hot", "to cold" and "just right" (however you end up translating that! También me gusta la idea de la salsa piquante que propone jbruiceismay!


----------



## joaquindondo

I never thought I would stirr such a revolution. Thank you all for the great and varied answers you suggested. They helped me a lot and they made me laugh too! I guess I'll just use "sopa", since, as M.mac says, it works right with "too hot", "too cold" and "just right". And regarding "just right", I decided to use "con la temperatra justa".
Thank you!!!!


----------



## JB

joaquindondo said:


> I guess I'll just use "sopa",


 
Y con la sopa, ¿no se puede agregar la salsa piquante, salsa Huitchol, Salsa Tapatío, un poquito de ajo, chile piquín?

Ay perdón.  Se me olvidó el hecho de que con osos gringos.  Sólo agregan sal y galletitas saladitas.


----------



## Tape2Tape

En España los tres ositos de Ricitos de Oro comen *gachas*. 

¡Sé que _las gachas_ y _porridge_ son cosas diferentes, pero el cuento es así por aquí!

Un enlace 

http://exapamicron.wordpress.com/2006/08/19/ricitos-de-oro-y-los-tres-osos/


----------



## lforestier

La avena tambien se come caliente y cuando está demasiado caliente, mis hijos se quejan igual que el osito. Además es lo mas parecido al "porridge" del cuento que quieres traducir. Si buscas potaje, te va salir una sopa de lentejas o algo así. Si pones papilla, te sale Gerber(tm) y si pones gachas, te van a decír que son poleas o que no saben que rayo es.
Yo usaría avena pero la sopa también es universal


----------



## Tape2Tape

Pero sopa... en Argentina... ¡me recuerda a la cara de asco que pone Mafalda con solo oír la palabra!


----------



## JB

Tape2Tape said:


> Pero sopa... en Argentina... ¡me recuerda a la cara de asco que pone *Mafalda* con solo oír la palabra!





> I'm translating a children's story (Goldilocks) for the Hispanic audience in the USA


 
 
Pero aquí no conocen a Mafalda, entonces, no hay que preocuparse.


----------



## elchoco

hi, 

My Spanish (Madrid) girlfriend makes *Gachas* every morning.  

El Choco.


----------



## lforestier

If oatmeal is a type of porridge (according to the definition) then the translation for oatmeal is appropriate. (avena)


----------



## JB

I cannot believe that, with the next post, we will have treinta entradas sobre el tema de "porridge."  ¡Imagínense si tuvieramos que traducir War and Peace!   (la novela, no el título)


----------



## MatildeSometimes

Que gracia que Porridge suene tan raro, yo le doy a mi toddler un plato de porridge calentito todas las mananas.  y a la cria le encanta.


----------



## Tape2Tape

Y tambien *porridge* es "chirona", "el talego" etc!
Había una serie británica famosa "Porridge" que estaba ubicada en una cárcel.

*To do porridge*/do time/do bird = cumplir una condena en la cárcel)


----------



## replicante7

Karita d Angel said:


> Besides.... can you imagine somebody having 'pure' for breakfast?! I don't know in other countries but in Argentina that would sound really weird!
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Karita d angeL



 You are right, little Angel. I hadn't notice that it was referred to the tale. I had only realized in "porridge= poteje, papilla..."
Really, puré for breakfast bear it´s awfull.  sorry!
BTW I always believed that the bears come back home to have lunch, not breakfast. I was also wrong about that.


----------



## KaRLoZ

En efecto: porridge es AVENA.


----------



## mariente

Es como una especie de guiso, creo que polenta esta bien


----------



## KaRLoZ

polenta???

 Por favor..qué significa polenta?


Solo dije avena porque la definición en inglés de WR coincide con la avena.


----------



## mariente

es una harina de maíz


----------



## Elnani

Mi aportación de peninsular:
porridge=gachas. Valen para desayuno o comida, están hechas con avena (que por aqui le llamamos sólo al cereal, no al producto) y son una especie de pasta que se puede tomar caliente o fría.
"just right" yo lo traduciría por "en su punto". Supongo que ya habrás traducido el cuento, pero quería aportar mi granito de arena
Un saludo foreros


----------



## fiona.eire86

I know what porridge is, and I wouldn't translate it but as it is for kids I think you ought to. I would probably say "cereales de avena" or maybe just "cereales". I wouldn't use the word "sopa", it has nothing to do with porridge. For "just right" I would say "perfecto" or "en su punto". I hope I am helpfull


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

La esencial imperfección de la traducción o _tradutore, tradittore_ 3.0

Hola:

Tres meses después de la última intervención...que fue casi un mes después de la penúltima... que llegó casi cuatro meses después de la antepenúltima.... y así sucesivamente...

Es que es toda una tentación esto de la arqueología foral. El rompecabezas se va montando pieza por pieza, lentamente....

Busqué _porridge _porque estoy traduciendo un texto que dice que los celtas usaban el mijo para hacer pan ácimo y _porridges_. Mi público es hispanohablante, de los cuatro hemisferios.

Desde luego, me encantaría poder usar "cereales" o "avena", soluciones que creo acertadas en el caso de Ricitos de oro, pero no me imagino a mis guerreros medio desnudos con la caja de "Quacker" en la mano. Mucho menos, claro, alimentándose de "papilla" o "puré". El "potaje" podía ser, sin duda, el alimento céltico, al igual que la "sopa", pero según los diccionarios estos términos no se corresponden con el significado de _porridge_. 

La última alternativa, ya lo habéis adivinado, es "gachas", como las que comía el pastor del villancico. Y es que, en mi opinión, "gachas" es la mejor traducción para _porridge, _si queremos designar en castellano ese particular tipo de alimento que tantos mensajes ha suscitado. Pero como suele ocurrir, la excepción acecha justo detrás de la última letra de la ley que se acaba de enunciar. ¿De qué me sirve "gachas", la palabra perfecta, si en hispanoamérica no la va a entender nadie o, en el mejor de los casos, casi nadie? 

Mi patético ejemplo: en Argentina, he cantado sobre las gachas desde niño y he leído que alguien comía gachas innumerables veces. Nunca me alcanzó la curiosidad para llegar hasta el diccionario y los adultos que me rodeaban solo sabían que eran un alimento. 

¿Y qué diré que comían los celtas? Pues... *gachas*, claro.

Un saludo.


----------



## GabyCQ

Va otro voto a favor de avena ( si es desayuno)  y sopa ( si es "lunch")

Con la sopa se puede entender mejor que esté o no caliente y creo que es la más adecuada.

Respecto a "con la temperatra justa".... no me suena apropiada para que sea dicho por una niña... suena muy formal.  Mejor usa como te sugieren: "en su punto"

Y "gachas" es una palabra completamente desconocida en México, al igual que "polenta". "Potaje" suena a palabra antigüita, ya no se usa (si es que se llegó a usar)

Suerte


----------



## polli

Cuando yo era chica, en ese cuento los osos tomaban SOPA, pero si en el original dice porridge, yo diría avena, lo de gachas por lo menos en Argentina no suena muy apetitoso y no creo que muchos sepan qué es exactamente, ya que no es una comida que acostumbremos a comer por acá...(por suerte)


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

polli said:


> Cuando yo era chica, en ese cuento los osos tomaban SOPA, pero si en el original dice porridge, yo diría avena, lo de gachas por lo menos en Argentina no suena muy apetitoso y no creo que muchos sepan qué es exactamente, ya que no es una comida que acostumbremos a comer por acá...(por suerte)



Hola polli:

Cuando yo era chico (y no tan chico), en Argentina, el _porridge _no era una comida poco común. Más bien por el contrario. Lo que ocurre es que la mayoría no teníamos idea de que los anglófonos le llamaban así. Nosotros nos referíamos a esa cosa utilizando, sencillamente, la marca más conocida de la avena que servía para prepararlo: Quaker. Una buena muestra de cuán profundamente arraigado está este alimento en la tradición argentina (tuya y mía) es la expresión, que aún hoy se usa, "Es más bueno que el quáker".

Y coincido, ya lo has visto, con tu comentario sobre "gachas". Ocurre que los celtas no comían harina de *avena *con agua, sino harina de *mijo *con agua. Eso deja fuera de juego la posibilidad de usar "avena" en mi contexto. Las gachas, en cambio, no se preparan con avena necesariamente.

Y, después de todo, queridos lectores latinoamericanos, a ver si cogéis un diccionario, aunque más no sea antes de enterrar al obispo. QPD.

Saludos.


----------



## polli

rafajuntoalmar said:


> Hola polli:
> 
> Cuando yo era chico (y no tan chico), en Argentina, el _porridge _no era una comida poco común. Más bien por el contrario. Lo que ocurre es que la mayoría no teníamos idea de que los anglófonos le llamaban así. Nosotros nos referíamos a esa cosa utilizando, sencillamente, la marca más conocida de la avena que servía para prepararlo: Quaker. Una buena muestra de cuán profundamente arraigado está este alimento en la tradición argentina (tuya y mía) es la expresión, que aún hoy se usa, "Es más bueno que el quáker".
> 
> Y coincido, ya lo has visto, con tu comentario sobre "gachas". Ocurre que los celtas no comían harina de *avena *con agua, sino harina de *mijo *con agua. Eso deja fuera de juego la posibilidad de usar "avena" en mi contexto. Las gachas, en cambio, no se preparan con avena necesariamente.
> 
> Y, después de todo, queridos lectores latinoamericanos, a ver si cogéis un diccionario, aunque más no sea antes de enterrar al obispo. QPD.
> 
> Saludos.


Todo bien, Rafa, pero lo que comemos es sopa de Quaker y si mis conocimientos culinarios no me fallan el porridge no se hace como una sopa (cocida en caldo de verduras) y menos para si es para el desayuno... es con leche o agua en el peor de los casos...lo de las gachas hechas con mijo no lo sabía (me ilustraste en ello, pero me suena menos apetitoso todavía, parece para aves!!!)


----------



## mariente

Bueno según la rae, este el signifcado de "potaje" que es la traducción de esta palabra

*potaje**.*
 (Del fr. _potage_, puchero, cocido).
* 1.     * m. Caldo de olla u otro guisado.
* 2.     * m. por antonom. Guiso hecho con legumbres, verduras y otros ingredientes que se come especialmente los días de abstinencia.
* 3.     * m. Legumbres secas. _Provisión de potajes para la Cuaresma._
* 4.     * m. Bebida o brebaje en que entran muchos ingredientes.
* 5.     * m. Conjunto de varias cosas inútiles mezcladas y confusas.


----------



## alacant

Hola,

muuy interesante. Para mi porridge is avena. Yo viví durante una epoca en La Mancha, y ahi gachas es como una torta (panqueque como dirian los argentinos) que se enfria y despues se le echa la sopa encima.  Personalmente no me gustó, pero en cambio el porridge que comí de niña en las frías mañanas del Norte de Inglaterra me encantó, y me sigue gustando mucho.

Saludos

Cuestion de gustos, y sin ganas de ofender a nadie


----------



## Simpar

Contestando a Edwin: 

*'Siempre me he preguntado ¿como se dice "the third one was just right" en español? La frase "it was just right" es muy bien conocida en inglés como puedes decir si la googleas.  Pero que yo sepa no hay equivalente en castellano.'*

Una posibilidad de decir lo mismo en castellano sería *"en su punto" *o* "en su punto justo"

*S2


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola otra vez:

Creo que en toda esta larga discusión, a ninguno se nos ocurrió algo muy sencillo, mirar el *Diccionario de la Real Academi*a. Revisando mi traducción, hice exactamente eso y encontré lo siguiente, que *modifica mi opinión*, al menos en el caso del contexto que yo tengo entre manos.

*cereal**.*

  (Del lat. _cereālis_).


* 1.     * adj. Se dice de las plantas gramíneas que dan frutos farináceos, o de estos mismos frutos, como el trigo, el centeno y la cebada. U. t. c. s. m.


* 2.     * adj. Perteneciente o relativo a la diosa Ceres.


* 3.     * m. Conjunto de las semillas de estas plantas. _Mercado de cereales._

* 4.     * m. pl.  Alimento elaborado con estas semillas y que suele estar enriquecido con vitaminas y otras sustancias. _Los niños desayunan cereales con leche._

Nobleza obliga.

Un saludo.


----------



## alaskense

Hi.  What about "atole" since, like porridge, it can be made from many grains and is usually soupy like porridge, or is that only understood in Mexico?


----------



## lforestier

alaskense said:


> Hi. What about "atole" since, like porridge, it can be made from many grains and is usually soupy like porridge, or is that only understood in Mexico?


You are correct suspecting that atole is a regional word and even in those regions, it isn't a synonym for cereal but just a particular type of cereal preparation. For example, I never heard anybody refer to oatmeal as Atole de Avena in Mexico City.


----------



## alaskense

Porridge isn't a cereal either, but a preparation. 

"a soft food made by boiling meal of grains or legumes in milk or water until thick "
(Merriam-Webster online)

I've seen atole made with avena, maizena, galletas, elote, de grano.... all good, but not when it's nine days old.


----------



## lforestier

Hot cereals like oatmeal and grits are made of meals of grains boiled  in water until thick. So if the definition of porridge fits the way these cereals are made. I personally add a little bit of salt and some sugar. Afterwards I usually add cold milk so it isn't too hot. Oatmeal was never called atole in my country. It was called Avena or Avena Quaker.  
http://www.revistaglamour.com/index...556/chk.d02228029db4c2f9ceb971ea8b3cbace.html


----------



## yamimar

I live in England but I am latinoamerican.  The porridge everyone eats here is what we call avena in Colombia. Gachas sounds really strange, I hadn't heard it before.


----------



## losher

Hablando estrictamente, segun el OED, porridge tiene (al menos) dos formas:

1) A thick soup made by stewing vegetables, herbs, or meat, often thickened with barley, pulses, etc.

2) A dish consisting of oat flakes, oatmeal or another meal (or flaked cereal) boiled in water or milk and often served for breakfast

El primero, traduciria yo como "sopa", pero por el segundo, diria "avena".

 En mi opinion, hoy en dia en Inglaterra, el primero sentido ya es arcaico
(probablemente como consecuencia de la mercadotecnica de la impresa de Quaker) y
la traducion mas adecuada es "avena"....

Saludo,

Losher

Favor de corregirme el espanol...


----------



## lapachis8

hi,



yamimar said:


> I live in England but I am latinoamerican a Latin American / from Latin America.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## borgonyon

Para los cubanos *potaje* es una sopa espesa hecha de frijoles [generalmente negros], con especias, pimientos rojos, cebolla, ajo, etc. Creo recordar que en la historia de la risos de oro, en mis días pueriles usaban la palabra *potaje*. Esta otra versión de la misma historia le llama también *potaje*.

Mi problema con llamarle *sopa* es que en este caso:





> They mill the sorghum from ALPHA, and they cook the skin of the sorghum for porridge at lunchtime, and save the sorghum at night.  Also make soup from the skin of sorghum.


se usa tanto *porridge* como *soup*.


----------



## andurinha

borgonyon said:


> Mi problema con llamarle *sopa* es que en este caso:se usa tanto *porridge* como *soup*.


 
Si, pero ¿caldo? Un caldo es el resultado de haber hervido X vegetales. Una vez se le pone arroz, pasta o lo que sea, se convierte en sopa.


----------



## owl983

Is gachas the right word for porridge? or what is the most used word for porridge in spanish?


----------



## mariente

La palabra correcta es POTAJE.

*potaje**.*

 (Del fr. _potage_, puchero, cocido).


* 1.     * m.* Caldo de olla u otro guisado.*


* 2.     * m. por antonom. *Guiso hecho con legumbres, verduras y otros*
* 
*
*ingredientes que se come especialmente los días de abstinencia.*


* 3.     * m. Legumbres secas. _Provisión de potajes para la Cuaresma._

* 4.     * m. Bebida o brebaje en que entran muchos ingredientes.


* 5.     * m. *Conjunto de varias cosas inútiles mezcladas y confusas.*


----------



## Tlacuahe

Pos a ver.. he estado leyendo su conversacion entre potajem gachasm caldo, estofado, etc etc etc, y entre todas esas mencionaron al Atole. A ver pa empesar el atole de ninguna manera es una sopa. no tiene nada que ver, es una bebida hecha a base de harina de maiz (ya mencionaron a la maizena, que en realidad es en nombre comercial de la fecula de maíz)y se pueden hacer con una variedad de sabores imensa, desde la fresa hasta el mago o el chocolate, la guayaba.. . El Quaker al menos aca si se hace como un atole, pero pues no es lo mismo que el atole de avena (o simplemente avena, que se hace hirviendo avena en hojuelas en agua hasta que "espese" se le agrega azucar, un poco de canela y leche; pero tambien es una bebida.  otra cosa que se tiene en mexico que se puede confundir con la avena es el arroz con leche, que es practicamente lo mismo que el "atole de avena" pero muuyy espeso, tambien se puede hacer con Tapioca (bolitas del tamaño de un arroz hechas de almidon). (particularmente creo que las gachas son algo asi como un caldo espeso con verduras, en especial nabo y garbanzos, aunqbue por lo que lei, alguien mensiono que se hace con pan y caldo, aca en mexico se llama migas, y es caldo de res y verduras con pan blanco .. (giaahhg). bueno la verdad no creo ofrecer nada nuevo pero al menos poner en contexto lo del atole. Creo que la traduccion correcta para *porridge no puede ser literal, ya que la acepción dependera de la cultura que lo maneje. yo le voy a la Avena quaker*


----------



## Na'ilah

alaskense said:


> Porridge isn't a cereal either, but a preparation.
> 
> "a soft food made by boiling meal of grains or legumes in milk or water until thick "
> (Merriam-Webster online)
> 
> I've seen atole made with avena, maizena, galletas, elote, de grano.... all good, but not when it's nine days old.


Then papilla would be right, right?


----------



## WepaRicua

crema de avena
cremas de cereal


----------



## Pau_cita

ojalá no haya usado GACHAS porque creo que no es una palabra muy universal, avena me parece que si.


----------



## ISABELITA CANTOS

Creo que "potaje" es una buena traducción. Se trata de una mezcla de líquido y sólido; y puede hacerse con verduras o cereales y llevar carne. Yo me he encontrado estos ingredientes para un "porridge" en una novela escrita por una autora singapurense. 
Respecto del significado de "gachas" que el compañero atribuía a la comida con torta en Castilla-La Mancha, no es correcto. Él ha definido, al referirse a esa torta, lo que en Castilla-La Mancha denominamos "gazpachos". Las gachas son un puré hecho con harina de almortas y pimentón, normalmente con un lecho de patata cocida abajo y se come con la navaja, en la que se pincha un trozo de pan de pueblo. La navaja y el pan hacen de cuchara. Y esta forma de comer también se aplica a los gazpachos, que es la comida que él ha descrito. Un saludo.


----------

